# Do you read the Obituaries?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Other then to see if your name is there; do you read the obituaries?

I didn't until a few years back. It was after I ran into a very embarrassing meeting of a close friend's husband. I was telling him bout something she had asked me to do and how I've been meaning to get around to it etc. After my running off at the mouth he informed me that it wasn't necessary as she had passed away bout a month earlier.....
Stutter, stammer, red faced and embarrassed at that moment I guess I fell into all those feelings, since then though I now at least read the Obits if nothing else......


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

When I come across a paper, I do. We have no local print paper, but I do read them online about once a month or so


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No local paper.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I used to but I don't get a paper anymore


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I read the obits from my hometown weekly, and sometimes the local ones. These are both online, many obituaries are on this site: https://www.legacy.com/obituaries/local


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

We don't get the local paper anymore.
However it does have a website and one can view the obits.
And our local radio station has a website, with obits.
Also the local and national news.
I try to view the obits every day when I check the news.
Some people have taken to posting on FB about people passing
in their family, but not all of us, check FB. And if someone is not listed
as your friend, you are not going to catch that sad news.
Recently we lost a old friend and good thing someone took the time to call
us. We watched for it on the newspaper website to get the details.
His daughter made mention, well we posted it on FB and I said, sorry
but that's not the way we get that kind of news.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes. We have two local "papers" both of which are on line. We can keep informed about family and close friends but it is not so easy with acquaintances and co-workers. By reading the obituaries I can avoid the clumsy and sad mistake of inquiring about someone who has died.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes, on funeral home website. Try to look daily.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My husband does. He always has. In the local papers and NYTimes, and papers from places we have lived. 
He enjoys reading how people prioritize what they did in their lives...what was most meaningful, etc.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

My friends and family are too scattered for much to show up at any one source.
I used to read them when I got a local paper many years ago.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I read them every morning to see if anyone who owed me money croaked and if they did I hope it wasn't much and if it was, i look for the promissory note and payments receipts in my files to submit the balance due as a creditor against their estate when it gets probated and hope there is enough when they get to my request to pay me.

Sadly in the last three years I have lost $190 in loaned funds to croakees who owed me $50 or less in sealed with a promise cash loans.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The Obits I read are from 2 papers are both on-line.... Haven't bought a paper since, ahhh, a long time. The wife does Facebook so got that covered also I guess...


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We don't have a local paper. My hubby is retired Special Forces and get a magazine from them monthly and he does read the ones in there to see if he knows anyone


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No.

My wife subscribes to the local paper and it comes once a week. If the weather is bad and I am stuck inside I'll read the police beat on stupid people and the town council weekly minutes and the upcoming jamborees, socials, festivals, concerts, parades, etc.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I read the obits in my home town paper online weekly. All too often I see someone I once knew well. They are getting more scarce though;


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They charge now for obits. Some newspapers just allow name, birth and death dates, date/place of funeral and address and you have to pay for everything else, per word.

Mon


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I've never read a paper online, and probably never will. My former job was actually running the 8 unit Harris offset newspaper press for my local paper, and also printing several University papers as well.

I read the Obits just to see names/ages as confirmation that I am still living.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Didn't when I was younger, but do now.

For me, it's a reminder that life isn't forever. Reading the obits also serves as a reminder to me to do the things I want to do _now_, and not to wait until tomorrow to do this or buy that.

I live for today, _not beyond my means_, but for today. Life truly is short.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we read the local obits every day. sometimes that is the only way we are notified of someone's death.
I like to check if my name is in there. Once I did find my name . It turned out to be a 3rd or 4th cousin that I didn't know.. I once found the name of a co worker.
street address checked out. I called his house, and he answered !! turned out his neighbor across the street had the same name as him..
.........jiminwaUSAu......


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I wish they included the cause of death. It might make people live a more healthy lifestyle.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I read the obits for my hometown, online now since the paper closed. I don't have any family ties to that town now, but there are still families there with names familiar to me. Mostly the obits are for the parents of classmates, but lately I've seen the odd one for people I went to school with. (I'm 60)


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

We have two local funeral homes and I have alerts in my e-mail so when a new obituary appears I can check it out. It became necessary because so many older people are dying we knew and we wouldn't know about it. It is awkward to see someone and inquire how their spouse is only to find out they have passed away!
I suppose in the future people will say the same about us!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I read them before I start my day because it would be crazy and waste of energy to jump out of bed if my name is listed.

Sign of the times:

Due to Federal and State limitations due to COVID-19, a private graveside service for immediate family only will be held at Oak Hill Cemetery with Reverend


----------

